# Barking issues. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!



## Coolorama (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a one-year old female GSD. 

Long story short, my husband and I are in the middle of a big move. Our stuff is being shipped and we have to stay in a hotel for a month with our German Shepherd. 

She's a great girl, knows her basic obedience commands and is very smart and loving, however...

This hotel is absolutely KILLING us! We are in one small room with her (and well, mostly I am in one small room with her while my husband is at work all day). I have walked her every. single. day. without fail since we've been in this hotel, and we often take her on hikes on the weekend. She is crate trained and is great with her crate, she has plenty of toys, chewies, etc. 

The problem is... she has a problem with other dogs that I have not figured out how to work on, and it's just getting exacerbated in this hotel. She's on constant "alert" mode and will full on bark at any little sound from somebody upstairs, the housekeeping crew, etc. A pet friendly hotel is rare in this area, so there are many other dogs here. She looks out the sliding door and BARKS at any dog she sees outside. I take her out to go potty, and somebody walks by with their dog and I'm left with this crazy looking barking MESS who will NOT hush or calm down. I have to turn and walk the other way, tugging her along, and bring her back inside. I'm losing it. She wears a haltie collar and is pretty good about "heeling" when I take her out on walks (we are still working on it), but if there are other dogs (or kids!!!!! to my exasperation, she reacts the same way to KIDS as she does to dogs!!!! THAT'S a whole other can of worms I don't know how to fix!!!!) she loses it. 

Anybody have any advice or things to try? I'm very patient with her, but under these circumstances my patience is being worn *THIN*. Some days are worse than others. I just can't handle the constant alert barking and don't know how to be working on it with her!!! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coolorama (Nov 11, 2015)

To add: She's not treat motivated. When she fixates on a dog it is VERY difficult to get her attention back to me. She hasn't shown aggression in the past, although her hackles go up and she barks, I don't think she would bite. When/if a dog actually gets close, depending on the situation and the dog, she'll either stand there and bark in their face, or run rather than fight. She actually does play very well with dogs, once she knows them. She has to warm up to the other dog and get to know them. It usually takes a few hours before she'll calm down and start playing with the other dog.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

If you 100% know that she knows her obedience commands, then use them when she sees another dog, like use a sit or down command. If she disobeys your commands then you need to use a herm sprenger prong collar
https://www.amazon.com/Herm-Sprenge...23&sr=8-1&keywords=herm+sprenger+prong+collar

When she disobeys your command I would use a correction pop of the collar to "snap" her out of it. Then when she sits or whatever you treat her using a HIGH value treat like boiled chicken or cheese. These get a bad rap but they arent painful, they are more of a discomfort for the dog so they associate annoying behavior with discomfort. And calm behavior with treats.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well first and foremost ...  it sounds like at this point you no longer have the luxury of screwing around??? Lose the "Haiti" as you've observed ... you can't correct a dog with a "Halti!" Use a "real tool" Prong, E Collar or a Slip Lead Leash. E Collar takes to much time to use Properly so that leaves a "Prong Collar" or a Slip Lead Leash. A "Proper Correction" with either tool is a "Slight Tug Side Ways" but a "Prong Collar" is easier to use as when used "properly" the "Dog Self Corrects." Nonetheless my tool of choice is a "SLL" but you will find links on a "Prong Collar" here also.:

Slip Lead leash - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

As regards dogs or kids use a "real tool" and at the first inclination ... "look" of your dog acting like a tool "apply" a "slight tug sideways with a "proper tool" and keep moving and that issue should be quickly solved! 

Problem two the "inappropriate barking" ... yet again ... if you are with the dog all day ... keep the leash on her all day and if she barks then you correct her! 

Option two with zero user input a "Bark Collar" :

https://www.amazon.com/Dogtra-YS500-Water-Proof-Collar/dp/B001928NVQ

It's a real "Bark Collar" not the Citronella crap that does not work ... no user input required. 


Option Three ... zero cost involved and most likely your "dogs barking" issues will be solved by the end of the day "Tomorrow!" Use a "Bonker!" Officially ... it's a towel bound with rubber bands and when the dog barks you throw it at the dog and "hit them" in the back of the head or shoulder area and say "NO!" Most likely ... three times at the most and problem solved.

Personally ... I think the rubber bands are to much trouble a pair of heavy socks ... will serve the same function.

And the theory behind the "Bonker" can be found here:





Most likely if your into the whole "Halti" thing then all of this is gonna seem kinda radical??? But everything I've listed "works" and it will solve your problems right freaking dog and your dog will have a new level of respect for what you say! 

I have more but other things ... take more time and it sounds like yours is running out??? So if your goal is to:









For the dog ... that is how it's done or I suppose ... do something else??? Welcome Aboard and ask questions.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think it would help immensely if you could find an area where she could get some strenuous exercise off leash daily.A walk isn't enough to expend much energy.
Get a real collar on her and correct the barking immediately.Ideally before it starts.When you see a dog or child correct her firmly before she has a chance to react.Indoors you can throw something at her or some people have success with a spray bottle of plain water along with a Quiet!or Eh!Something that startles her and interrupts the behavior until you can get close to her and shut it down.

My little Yorkie mix is the same,very reactive and used to bark at the slightest noise or movement.Now it's "Devo,ENOUGH!"He quiets immediately and I call him to me and give him something else to do.All three dogs will quiet on command but Devo was the worst.And he'll still grumble under his breath sometimes.I'll give him a glare and he wags his tail and stops.Oh,you heard that,huh


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Here are some things you can *immediately* implement:

- Strenuous activity ("field trips") each and every day, out of the hotel room, off the hotel property. Pack yourself a lunch and go for a long excursion on foot. Ask the front desk what time housecleaning does your floor, and completely remove yourself and the dog during this time period. 

- Exercise/potty your dog during off hours at the hotel. Early, early morning, and late at night, avoiding high traffic times. You'll avoid 99% of other hotel guests this way. Play fetch (with a long line).

- Keep the TV or radio on in the hotel room. It will mask some of the noise. Stuff a towel under the door. Shut the curtains, don't let your dog stare at other hotel guests and get amped up.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> Here are some things you can *immediately* implement:
> 
> - Strenuous activity ("field trips") each and every day, out of the hotel room, off the hotel property. Pack yourself a lunch and go for a long excursion on foot. Ask the front desk what time housecleaning does your floor, and completely remove yourself and the dog during this time period.
> 
> ...


All of these are awesome ideas.

Something else you can try is putting the word "bark" in her vocabulary. My dog knows "no" and she knows "bark." I actually started praising her for a "good bark!" at an okay time so she'd learn the word. Then I would let her know, "No bark!" if she started up and I didn't want her to. Praise for, "Good no bark!" when she stopped. I make her sit and face me if she doesn't mind the first time. I can refocus her that way. In your case, I would put a prong on the dog and a short leash - like clip a 6" line to her. Collar pop and "NO BARK" if she doesn't mind. Make her sit or lie down and face you. The second she is silent, praise like crazy for a "good no bark!" Keep talking to her, tell her she's good (with a warning, "Uh uh, NO BARK" if she starts up again), keep her focus on you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

"Leave it" there are a few threads on here. Get that down pat then use with distraction. If you practice often it becomes embedded in their brain. Really my favorite word as a cure for much!


----------



## Chewy (Aug 5, 2016)

*Dogtra YS600*

I bought Chewy a Dogtra YS600. He had a bad habit of barking in the house and waking up the baby from naptime. He also liked to bark at the neighbors when they were doing yard work. One day of wearing the collar on its lowest setting and all of that stopped. Happy Baby. Happy Mom. Happy Neighbors. Happy Dog.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

If they won't take the treat then it's possible the dogs very fearful. What I do is get my dog to sit and I tell her leave it as the dog passes by. It's important to get the dogs attention BEFORE the dog is fixated on the "problem" unfortunately my pup is scared around children so I use this every time a child walks past just to be safe.

Start at a distance too and work your way closer


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Chewy said:


> I bought Chewy a Dogtra YS600. He had a bad habit of barking in the house.


I was going to ask what you all thought about a bark collar. I've never used one, so cannot comment, but seems like it might be a good solution for times when the dog is inside the hotel and barking nonstop. Since being in the hotel is a temporary situation, perhaps a bark collar would be something to think about. 

When the dog is outside and reacting to other dogs, I would recommend increased obedience training, and perhaps a prong collar--as someone else mentioned. You might want to hire a GSD-experienced trainer to help with this issue. Someone experienced should show you how to properly fit and use a prong collar. I have had good results from prong collars in situations such as yours (I don't use them on all dogs), but other people don't like them at all. At any rate, this is a behavior you'll want to get a handle on or you won't be able to take your pup out in public.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Unfortunately I have had to stay in a motel with dogs. I also have a barking reactive dog. My only solution was to walk her until she wilted. Literally. We walked until she was dragging her ass. 
I was to but it is what it is. I took her out at night and early morning to pee. Times when things were quiet and we would walk endlessly. I utilized a long rope to give her some freedom and played crazy tag games around in cicles to blow off steam. We also made a tug out of my other dogs leash and used that to dispel frustration.


----------

